# need advice asap!! (tortoise got stepped on)



## Genyphur (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello, I'll cut right to it. I was letting my 3 year old desert tortoise wander around my living room for exercise when my roommate, literally right after I told him to watch where he was going cause my little guy was exploring, the *** trips over him. Dr. Colossus retreated into his shell and peed himself. This happened about an hour ago and he hasn't moved, I'm afraid to move him, I put watermelon in front of him and have sat near him since it happened. I don't know what I can do. I have no idea if he's hurt, I finally stopped sobbing long enough to find this forum. Is there anything I can do to make him feel safe so he'll leave his shell so I can check his head and legs? Please help, I'm so worried...


----------



## wellington (Oct 28, 2015)

Put him in a warm after soak for about 20-30 minutes. Then put him in his enclosure and let him be but keep an eye on him. Then never let him roam your house, along with something like this, there are too many things he can find that will hurt or kill him, plus a floor is usually not warm enough.
Good luck how he is just scared and will be fine. Let us know


----------



## Genyphur (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response! I don't usually let him wander, he had been cramped up in his 'to go' box since I had to leave town suddenly, so I though it would be nice for him to stretch his legs. Of course, the one time I do this he gets hurt. Thank you, I'll do just that and, hopefully, he'll be okay.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2015)

is he scared he's not going to come out until he feels safe again right now that will take time keep him in his enclosure let him come out when he wants to


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2015)

This is yet another story of what happens when tortoises are allowed to roam the house freely. I'm sorry you've had to learn this lesson at your tortoise's expense.

He'll be ok. It just scared him. I doubt he's injured, well, I certainly hope he's not injured. Time will tell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome and keep us posted.


----------

